# MotoRex is moving??



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

I called the phone # listed on both MotoRex's website as well as the one listed in the 'Sponsored by the letter S' issue of Super Street. (310-523-2233) When the phone was answered the lady said that, and I quote: "We're sorta closed this week because we're moving our offices to a new location." Does anyone know anything about this? Or did I call the wrong number by mistake? Just checking since I hadn't seen anything here or else-forum about MotoRex moving.

Also, on a slightly different note, has anyone recently bought an R33 who lives outside of CA? I'm looking to do so, but all the interviews with MotoRex talk about how easy it all is if you live in Sothern Cali, and I don't.. Also, regarding emissions, all the cars, even if marked for sale outside of CA, are they all forced to be in compliance with CA's codes rather than the point of sale's codes? (IE: I live in PA, I have yet to have any car I own emissions tested. Inspected sure, smog tested no. And I was just wondering because I think the 3cat's on my WRX are a bit anal for PA.) Just wondering on the details. Guess I'll have to wait until next week when MotoRex moves to contact them directly. 

Oh, yeah, anyone with any gen Skyline who lives outside of CA, if you could, let me know how easy it was for non CA types to go through the process? Thanks!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Motorex won't release the car unless it passes DOT emissions testing. The price that you pay guarantees it. Trust me, if it passes the CA emissions test, it will pass anywhere.

I live in Seattle and there are 5 Skylines up here  
All I did was fly down to CA and drove it back up here.


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Even Washington is closer than PA though, driving it home would be a major undertaking.. Probably have to have it hauled. I know of a place that does that sort of thing, they took a car from here out to WA a few months back for someone I know. Of course, would still have to fly out to check the car out first anyway, but driving would be out of the question unless I took a week's vacation to do it.. Eh, we'll see how things work out when that time comes. Need to get in touch with them first.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

RB26_not_R26B said:


> *I called the phone # listed on both MotoRex's website as well as the one listed in the 'Sponsored by the letter S' issue of Super Street. (310-523-2233) When the phone was answered the lady said that, and I quote: "We're sorta closed this week because we're moving our offices to a new location." Does anyone know anything about this? Or did I call the wrong number by mistake? Just checking since I hadn't seen anything here or else-forum about MotoRex moving.
> 
> Also, on a slightly different note, has anyone recently bought an R33 who lives outside of CA? I'm looking to do so, but all the interviews with MotoRex talk about how easy it all is if you live in Sothern Cali, and I don't.. Also, regarding emissions, all the cars, even if marked for sale outside of CA, are they all forced to be in compliance with CA's codes rather than the point of sale's codes? (IE: I live in PA, I have yet to have any car I own emissions tested. Inspected sure, smog tested no. And I was just wondering because I think the 3cat's on my WRX are a bit anal for PA.) Just wondering on the details. Guess I'll have to wait until next week when MotoRex moves to contact them directly.
> 
> Oh, yeah, anyone with any gen Skyline who lives outside of CA, if you could, let me know how easy it was for non CA types to go through the process? Thanks! *


They are moving all right, right accross the street, I was there tonight hanging out.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

hell, I'd think driving it home would be a blast - great way to get to know the car and get used to left hand shifting. That way you won't look foolish curbing the car or missing shifts when you're around your hometown

Where in PA are you? I'm in Binghamton NY, just above the PA border.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If I were to get a skyline, I dont know if I would drive it at all. I would baby it in my Garage. I would be too scared anything will happen to it, I could never live with myself if I damaged a skyline. I would maybe take it out once a week or something to let people know I am one of the few who owns a skyline.

Blah, Blah, sorry about the rambling. Any of you Skyline owners have pics?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: MotoRex is moving??*



morepower2 said:


> *They are moving all right, right accross the street, I was there tonight hanging out.
> 
> Mike *


Mike, you are the man, just in case you were wonderin.


----------

